# Bruce Springsteen 2023 tour.



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

Anyone on here excited about the upcoming Springsteen world tour?
It's been a long time coming, 2016 was the last time I saw him. I will for sure go to as many UK gigs as I can when he announces them. But for the time being I can look forward to having a long weekend in Rome and seeing him there as I've just paid my deposit for a trip there including a ticket to the Circo Maximus gig.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Why is he withholding the UK dates? 

I'm sure we'll go once announced.


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

He's not withholding the UK dates. He's announced the European dates, but will announce US and UK dates at a later date. I suspect that, due to the backlog of gigs because of Covid, the places he would usually play are booked up for when he wants to come. So the venues for the UK and US are still being finalised. So I think negotiations will still be ongoing to finalise the dates.
Bruce is desperate to tour, he missed out on touring Letter To You, and he lives for the live gigs. 
Usually we get London, Manchester, Cardiff, Glasgow with a few variations. I suspect there will be some different venues this time. It wouldn't surprise me if he does Leeds Arena again, when he played there to 'give it a road test' before it officially opened in 2013, he said what a fantastic venue it was, and he could play anything there and it would sound great. So it wouldn't surprise me if he plays there, assuming he can get in. I expect some surprising venues may be added.


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

https://brucespringsteen.net

Extra shows being added to the European leg already.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Tickets sell-out quicker than those to the playboy mansion sex dungeon. Best be quick on the draw, or you'll be down to the river.


----------



## Mugwump (Feb 17, 2008)

To be honest, looking down the list of European dates, and bearing in mind it states a second North American leg will start in August, I don't think there are any prizes on offer for guessing where the UK dates are going to fall  

Only time I have seen him was 2008 (twice -Old Trafford and Cardiff). Indeed, the only times that I have been to any full-blown concert!


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

I first saw him in 1985, and have seen him around 15 times since. I will definitely see him in the UK, have managed to get a trip to Rome, and hopefully may get to see him in another European country too. He can't have many more world tours left in him.


----------



## Mugwump (Feb 17, 2008)

ridders66 said:


> He can't have many more world tours left in him.


I thought that in 2008!! He seems to be like the Duracell bunny - just keeps going on and on  At approaching 73, you feel he can't carry on for that much longer, or at least, not at the same kind of pace - or can he??


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

Mugwump said:


> I thought that in 2008!! He seems to be like the Duracell bunny - just keeps going on and on  At approaching 73, you feel he can't carry on for that much longer, or at least, not at the same kind of pace - or can he??


I always think exactly the same! At every show we've been to, I think, he can't get any better, can he? But time and again, he proves me wrong, he does seem to get better and better.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Bruce is looking very fit these days.


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

Kerr said:


> Bruce is looking very fit these days.


He looks like he's lost weight, or stopped working out at the gym. Still, if he can bang out a 3.5 hr show in his 70s, it's fine with me.


----------

